# Most uncomfortable gun you have carried?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, what's the most uncomfortable handgun you have carried concealed? Tell us about it....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine was a Beretta 92FS for 3 years, IWB, 365 days a years, for that 3 years


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Crappy holsters are more of a problem than different types of handguns. With quality holsters there is no difference carrying a full size steel pistol and a Tupperware gun to me.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Guns are "Comforting", not so much "comfortable".
Goldwing brings a good point to the table.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I will qualify this question with a few criteria. If this means light weight, comfort against skin, no sharp edges or such, small enough to be ultra comfortable yet chambered in a serious caliber, then I am going to say several of my guns, past and present, fit this order.

In no particular order, the PM9 Kahr in a nylon holster years ago. My gen1 M&P 9 Shield in a DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster. And my Sig Sauer P365X, also in a DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster. If I go up a little in size and weight, my gen1 M&P 40c, again in said DeSantis holster.

*UPDATE: OMG, I TOTALLY MISREAD THE SUBJECT TITLE AS "THE MOST COMFORTABLE..." AND NOT "THE MOST UNCOMFORTABLE...". THE GUNS I MENTIONED ABOVE FALL INTO THE MOST COMFORTABLE CATEGORY.*


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Not even a question


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I had to think about this as I've neve carried a handgun that wasn't comfortable in the sense it did what it was supposed to do. Then I remembered this firearm.









It was a High Standard Model 10 semi-automatic 12 gauge. I was a police detective in the 1970s at the time when the drug wars were beginning, and this was thought to be an 'ideal undercover weapon' (as said by the firearms salesman). Seems like it held four plus one. I wore it under long coats like a London Fog all-weather coat or trench coat. It had swivels for a carrying strap and I wore it slung on my right shoulder (it was a rh only gun).

The idea was great but the execution was terrible. It swung around under the coat like a sack of coal, beat you up if you tried to run with it, was constantly gigging you with the handles, and on top of that was prone to ejection problems and failures to feed. It became as unwanted as piss ants in your bed and scorpions in your drawers.

I bitched and moaned so much that finally the Chief of Detectives relented and it was removed from service.

While it was the forerunner of short-barrelled guns to come, the execution of this monstrosity was an abomination.

I hadn't thought of this gun in years until now.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SouthernBoy said:


> I will qualify this question with a few criteria. If this means light weight, comfort against skin, no sharp edges or such, small enough to be ultra comfortable yet chambered in a serious caliber, then I am going to say several of my guns, past and present, fit this order.
> 
> In no particular order, the PM9 Kahr in a nylon holster years ago. My gen1 M&P 9 Shield in a DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster. And my Sig Sauer P365X, also in a DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster. If I go up a little in size and weight, my gen1 M&P 40c, again in said DeSantis holster.


Delete.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

N-frame revolver IWB. Doable but definitely uncomfortable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Crappy holsters are more of a problem than different types of handguns. With quality holsters there is no difference carrying a full size steel pistol and a Tupperware gun to me.


I have been carrying since 1996. I sorta disagree with you. Yes, some holsters are more comfortable than others.

But the weight of the gun DOES matter. I actually saw this thread on another forum, and got the idea to start it here. There were a lot of people who said the same thing.... Mentioning specific heavier guns.

I carried a 1911 back around 1997 for about 3 months. But, I used an OWB holster, and that wasn't too bad. An IWB with the Beretta - ALL year long in the Texas heat, really sucked. My pants always sagged in the area where the IWB holster with the Beretta was. I had to dress around the gun. I wore jeans all the time, instead of shorts sometimes on hot days. I was sick of sweating so much, in order to dress around the gun.

I also had some abdominal muscle issues around that time, and having to wear a belt tight enough to hold up that gun didn't help. After 3 years of that 92FS, I went to a version 1 Shield for 3 years.

I do not want to go back to carrying a fullsize 92FS concealed IWB again.

Now, I only carry guns OWB.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> I will qualify this question with a few criteria. If this means light weight, comfort against skin, no sharp edges or such, small enough to be ultra comfortable yet chambered in a serious caliber, then I am going to say several of my guns, past and present, fit this order.
> 
> In no particular order, the PM9 Kahr in a nylon holster years ago. My gen1 M&P 9 Shield in a DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster. And my Sig Sauer P365X, also in a DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster. If I go up a little in size and weight, my gen1 M&P 40c, again in said DeSantis holster.
> 
> *UPDATE: OMG, I TOTALLY MISREAD THE SUBJECT TITLE AS "THE MOST COMFORTABLE..." AND NOT "THE MOST UNCOMFORTABLE...". THE GUNS I MENTIONED ABOVE FALL INTO THE MOST COMFORTABLE CATEGORY.*


You are talking about most comfortable holsters/guns there, I think. This was about the most UNcomfortable ones


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cypher said:


> Not even a question


You carried that concealed


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> You carried that concealed


Not concealed but I did have to carry the damn thing from The Arms Room to the motor pool (3/8 mile) in addition to all my TA50 a couple of times


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Off-topic a bit, but a good vertical shoulder holster that attaches on both sides to your belt is the most comfortable holster I've ever worn. The shoulder easily supports the weight. I understand that sometimes a shoulder holster may not be practical in all situations, but when possible it's my first choice for comfort.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

crc4 said:


> Off-topic a bit, but a good vertical shoulder holster that attaches on both sides to your belt is the most comfortable holster I've ever worn. The shoulder easily supports the weight. I understand that sometimes a shoulder holster may not be practical in all situations, but when possible it's my first choice for comfort.


I've owned like 6 or 7 different shoulder holsters over the years, including 1 vertical one. I have given up on them. 

My neck always would start aching within 30 minutes. And, back before open carry,. I'd be sweating to death inside of stores (because I had to keep it concealed). I always wondered how a woman can wear a bra when that damn shouder holster made my neck muscles ache so fast


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

[/QUOTE]


Shipwreck said:


> I've owned like 6 or 7 different shoulder holsters over the years, including 1 vertical one. I have given up on them.
> 
> My neck always would start aching within 30 minutes. And, back before open carry,. I'd be sweating to death inside of stores (because I had to keep it concealed). I always wondered how a woman can wear a bra when that damn shoulder holster made my neck muscles ache so fast


I understand what you're saying. The reason my Bucheimer-Clark SH was so comfortable was it didn't have any leather touching you around the back/neck. The only leather was the holster part. It used a white nylon strap that went around your back/neck that was thin, maybe 5/8 inches wide with velcro at the end to go under and over the belt to secure it. The other thing is since it was attached on both sides, there was no need to make the nylon strap very tight so it wasn't constantly like wearing a 'bra" (not that I would know what wearing a bra is like). Made for K-frame 4" S&W, but fits my CZs perfectly. It was very secure, didn't swing out, and was easy to conceal.

Leather as you describe can be a nightmare. Plus, some can continually grab you in the armpits which is also a major problem. I guess I've used this SH for close to 50 years and still do today.I found a brand new one on Ebay a few weeks ago, though it's been discontinued for decades.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The handgun was my HK USP Tactical. Over all firearms it was my SPAS 12.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> You are talking about most comfortable holsters/guns there, I think. This was about the most UNcomfortable ones


Yes sir I realized this several hours ago and made a correction. My mistake as I had misread the subject title.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Only one, the original CZ P-07 DUTY pistol, carried IWB under a t-shirt on a hot day - the original pistol has vicious checkering that rubbed my fat gut raw. The redesigned P-07 is FAR better. Oddly enough, people complained all the time about the original checking on the P-10 series, but it never once bothered me, just that P-07 so many years ago.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> You carried that concealed


To be fair, the title of the discussion is the most uncomfortable gun you've carried. It doesn't say anything about _concealed_


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cypher said:


> To be fair, the title of the discussion is the most uncomfortable gun you've carried. It doesn't say anything about _concealed_


True, but it was mentioned in my 1st post


----------



## moorgena (4 mo ago)

1903 Springfield, USN Bootcamp, Co 75-032


----------

